#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Буддистские проповедники

## Yoho

Тибет. Буддистские проповедники. Алексей Маслов
http://rutube.ru/tracks/691062.html?...9419c5e024df39

----------

Chhyu Dorje (13.06.2011), Шавырин (12.06.2011)

----------

